# Justify a Bucket Truck Purchase



## rleabhart

I manage a tree business with 3 crews. We've been in business for seven years and continue to grow. I'm trying to justify the purchase of a bucket truck to the owner. Is anyone aware of a spreadsheet available that I could use to prove that purchasing a bucket trruck would increase our profit?


----------



## mckeetree

rleabhart said:


> I manage a tree business with 3 crews. We've been in business for seven years and continue to grow. I'm trying to justify the purchase of a bucket truck to the owner. Is anyone aware of a spreadsheet available that I could use to prove that purchasing a bucket trruck would increase our profit?



Now I have heard it all. I think some of you guys make this stuff up to get a rise out of people.


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> Now I have heard it all. I think some of you guys make this stuff up to get a rise out of people.



:bang:
Jeff


----------



## rleabhart

I guess you didn't understand what I was looking for. I was hoping to find a spreadsheet or program that would justify the ROI on an investment such as a bucket truck. The guy I work for loves to have numbers to look at before he makes any purchasing decisions and I want to give him some real numbers to look at.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Oh, you are serious. Well, Depends on the job. A dead tree with no DZ, un-safe to climb, do you even bid on it without a boom truck? Maybe several trees to do and all close enough to do with two or three set-ups? There are many scenarios that if you had a boom, you would be using it's usage in your bidding. Look at some of your past jobs and profit, then imagine a boom truck on the same jobs. 
Jeff


----------



## ATH

Like Jeff pointed out...it depends on what you ARE doing and what you COULD be doing that you are not doing.

If the primary business model is IPM, than it may be hard to justify a bucket. If the primary busness model is dead tree removal and powerline clearence, than it would be hard to imagine not having a bucket truck.

I don't know of a spreadsheet, and I highly doubt one exists because there are too many variables. If you want to make one, calculate the cost to own and operate a bucket truck then divide that expense by an hourly rate. Now the question is: can you sell that many hours of work that require a bucket -OR- can you save enough hours based on your current work load (in other words, does it makes sense that he pays a bucket truck loan instead of you)?


----------



## mckeetree

rleabhart said:


> I guess you didn't understand what I was looking for.



Oh I understand completely what you are looking for.


----------



## ponderosatree

rleabhart said:


> I guess you didn't understand what I was looking for. I was hoping to find a spreadsheet or program that would justify the ROI on an investment such as a bucket truck. The guy I work for loves to have numbers to look at before he makes any purchasing decisions and I want to give him some real numbers to look at.



It depends how much use you'll actually use it. Davey uses them all the time for line clearance. My company would have almost no use for one. How often would you actually use it and when you do is it reducing man hours enough to justify the cost/gas/maintenance expenses that come with the truck?


----------



## mckeetree

ponderosatree said:


> My company would have almost no use for one.



What was it you said your "company" did? Was it yard work?


----------



## lone wolf

rleabhart said:


> I manage a tree business with 3 crews. We've been in business for seven years and continue to grow. I'm trying to justify the purchase of a bucket truck to the owner. Is anyone aware of a spreadsheet available that I could use to prove that purchasing a bucket trruck would increase our profit?



Ever see someone die in the power lines is that enough to convince him?


----------



## ponderosatree

mckeetree said:


> What was it you said your "company" did? Was it yard work?



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponderosatree/sets/72157624050725272/show/
http://www.facebook.com/ponderosatree?v=photos#!/album.php?aid=192063&id=381369704273


----------



## mckeetree

ponderosatree said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponderosatree/sets/72157624050725272/show/
> http://www.facebook.com/ponderosatree?v=photos#!/album.php?aid=192063&id=381369704273



I guess if you deal mainly with trees that have already fell down you wouldn't need a bucket that much would you.


----------



## ponderosatree

mckeetree said:


> I guess if you deal mainly with trees that have already fell down you wouldn't need a bucket that much would you.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponderosatree/sets/72157623479789649/show/


----------



## jefflovstrom

mckeetree said:


> I guess if you deal mainly with trees that have already fell down you wouldn't need a bucket that much would you.



You are on a roll! Ha. 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

ponderosatree said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponderosatree/sets/72157623479789649/show/



Uh, what to say?
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

ponderosatree said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponderosatree/sets/72157623479789649/show/



And....you would look ridiculous with a bucket on those little shrubs or what ever they are so I guess you are right, your company deals mostly with shrubs and trees that have already fell over so a bucket is not needed.


----------



## Buckettruckbabe

It depends on the type of work you're doing, want to do or have to turn away.

You can start by looking at the cost of renting a bucket truck for a particular type of job and costing it that way. Figuring it against the monthly payment of a purchase, maintenance and upkeep and see if you would have enough business that would warrant buying one.


----------



## 2brothersyc

If you dont have a bucket here everyone looks down on you. I do so little climbing because everyone has a bucket and no one wants to climb. Call me young and stupid but i like it.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2brothersyc said:


> If you dont have a bucket here everyone looks down on you. I do so little climbing because everyone has a bucket and no one wants to climb. Call me young and stupid but i like it.



I guess I would say that most here have bucket's, other than some of the small res type companies and mom 'n' pop;s. There are so so many tree jobs that a bucket is not a factor. Even with great access, would you prune a monterey pine with it? Most prunes are best when climbed. Even some removals are easier and faster if the bucket happens to be in the way of creating a larger DZ. It's all about application. I (we) here in Socal often see the (one of the) larger companie's (WCA) doing road work and freeways. They got all the stuff. So, on a major street here, has about 100 or so Canary Pines in the median with 2 lanes in each direction. They do not climb. They got 2 boom trucks for each tree. Probably an hour or so set up for traffic control, then the 2 guys and their boom's set up on either side of the pine and each one trim's a side. Maybe it works for them, but I would (with all that traffic control) have six trees at a time going with no boom. All depends.
Jeff


----------



## 2brothersyc

jefflovstrom said:


> I guess I would say that most here have bucket's, other than some of the small res type companies and mom 'n' pop;s. There are so so many tree jobs that a bucket is not a factor. Even with great access, would you prune a monterey pine with it? Most prunes are best when climbed. Even some removals are easier and faster if the bucket happens to be in the way of creating a larger DZ. It's all about application. I (we) here in Socal often see the (one of the) larger companie's (WCA) doing road work and freeways. They got all the stuff. So, on a major street here, has about 100 or so Canary Pines in the median with 2 lanes in each direction. They do not climb. They got 2 boom trucks for each tree. Probably an hour or so set up for traffic control, then the 2 guys and their boom's set up on either side of the pine and each one trim's a side. Maybe it works for them, but I would (with all that traffic control) have six trees at a time going with no boom. All depends.
> Jeff



Yes there are way to many lazy people here, but i do like pruning in a bucket because im still kinda green i dont like climbing with out spurs.


----------



## Blakesmaster

2brothersyc said:


> Yes there are way to many lazy people here, but i do like pruning in a bucket because im still kinda green i dont like climbing with out spurs.



For the most part pruning in a bucket is a huge pain in the ass. There are many exceptions when pruning near wires, shaping large ornamentals, etc. But if you're just taking off some deadwood and stripping it out a bit a bucket will just get in the way. When doing a removal if something's in the way of the bucket or boom you can cut it off.


----------



## 2brothersyc

Blakesmaster said:


> For the most part pruning in a bucket is a huge pain in the ass. There are many exceptions when pruning near wires, shaping large ornamentals, etc. But if you're just taking off some deadwood and stripping it out a bit a bucket will just get in the way. When doing a removal if something's in the way of the bucket or boom you can cut it off.



I just hte pruning and climbing because i like my spurs but 9 times outa 10 i can use a bucket if i can get it close.


----------



## 48"BAR PINCHER

rleabhart said:


> I manage a tree business with 3 crews. We've been in business for seven years and continue to grow. I'm trying to justify the purchase of a bucket truck to the owner. Is anyone aware of a spreadsheet available that I could use to prove that purchasing a bucket trruck would increase our profit?




WHy not rent one from Penske for a while to see how it works out for you? It may work better than a spreadsheet?? They have a branch right off of 30E and 340 by High Steel. Not sure if they do buckets there or not tho. The main utility office is in Pottstown Pa which is only an hour away. They also have all different sizes so you are never stuck with a truck that is too big or small. They change the oil and tires and if it breaks they bring you out another one so there is minimal downtime.


----------



## oldirty

2brothersyc said:


> I just hte pruning and climbing because i like my spurs but 9 times outa 10 i can use a bucket if i can get it close.



i am going to have to say not very impressive at all. thanks for sharing.


----------



## jefflovstrom

oldirty said:


> i am going to have to say not very impressive at all. thanks for sharing.



LOL- I guess I won't go there, too, OD! But I bet someone picks up on it.
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> LOL- I guess I won't go there, too, OD! But I bet someone picks up on it.
> Jeff



Yeah, I just kinda gave up.


----------



## jefflovstrom

So we are sumblimally correct?
Jeff 
But do we jump in when the first one picks up on it?
Jeff


----------



## Blakesmaster

jefflovstrom said:


> So we are sumblimally correct?
> Jeff
> But do we jump in when the first one picks up on it?
> Jeff



Maybe I'm missing something. You did read post # 20, right Jeff?


----------



## 2brothersyc

Is it that i spelt hate wrong? or that im still green because i don' like climbing with out spurs?


----------



## oldirty

2brothersyc said:


> Is it that i spelt hate wrong? or that im still green because i don' like climbing with out spurs?



to be dead honest bud. and this coming from the arbor grim reaper mind you but climbing spikeless is just that much better.


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Maybe I'm missing something. You did read post # 20, right Jeff?



Yup, #20 is where I am coming from.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2brothersyc said:


> Is it that i spelt hate wrong? or that im still green because i don' like climbing with out spurs?



No matter what happen's, love it, live it, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

2brothersyc said:


> Is it that i spelt hate wrong? or that im still green because i don' like climbing with out spurs?



Hi, Who taught you to use spikes, (spurs as you say), Taught you to gear up and do what? The guy that taught you was probably trying to do you a favor, but in this biz, You would be called a "Hack", don't get mad, I mean, you probably are because of your teaching, but you can still redeem youself. Take off the "spurs" and provide real tree care.
Jeff


----------



## 2brothersyc

oldirty said:


> to be dead honest bud. and this coming from the arbor grim reaper mind you but climbing spikeless is just that much better.



I get you im not a girl i can take it, but i like it I don't know if its the security feeling but I just do better with spikes i move faster maybe its because im young. But everyone says that to me that im nuts to like spikes more than non spikes but isn't it all personal preference?


----------



## jefflovstrom

2brothersyc said:


> I get you im not a girl i can take it, but i like it I don't know if its the security feeling but I just do better with spikes i move faster maybe its because im young. But everyone says that to me that im nuts to like spikes more than non spikes but isn't it all personal preference?



This is getting hard to resist!
Jeff


----------



## 2brothersyc

guys i can non spur climb, and my dad and my god father taught me how to climb. I can spur climb i just dont like to and if i prune and climb i never wear spurs and i have never pruned with spurs on.


----------



## jefflovstrom

2brothersyc said:


> guys i can non spur climb, and my dad and my god father taught me how to climb. I can spur climb i just dont like to and if i prune and climb i never wear spurs and i have never pruned with spurs on.



Well, I guess you better stay in Milford. I heard you state don't does not recognize professional tree guys, like guys with cert's, hmmmm.
Jeff


----------



## 2brothersyc

every guy has to be a certified arborist with the state


----------



## Blakesmaster

2brothersyc said:


> every guy has to be a certified arborist with the state



What's your climbing setup, 2bro?


----------



## 2brothersyc

Blakesmaster said:


> What's your climbing setup, 2bro?



what u mean saws? a 020t 025 290 a old husky with a 35


----------



## oldirty

lol. no man. what are you climbing on saddle and climbing system wise i'd assume is what he meant.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming

Easiest way I've found to move around freely in the tree is a main climbing line in the middle bowlined to the base of the tree and a secondary line I take up and use doubled.


----------



## Blakesmaster

oldirty said:


> lol. no man. what are you climbing on saddle and climbing system wise i'd assume is what he meant.



yup...If I know what you're on, rope-wise, knot-wise, saddle-wise it's a bit easier to decipher why you aren't digging on the spikeless ####.


----------



## 2brothersyc

Blakesmaster said:


> yup...If I know what you're on, rope-wise, knot-wise, saddle-wise it's a bit easier to decipher why you aren't digging on the spikeless ####.



i got this saddle but a older looking one http://www.blueridgearboristsupplies.com/product.php?itemID=776

for descending i only got a grigri and ascending i use a petzl asender 

rope i use a serling i think theres a few we use but i like this one the best

We have cared alot of rock climbing gear into the tree care field its alot safer in my option and easier to use in most cases


----------



## Blakesmaster

2brothersyc said:


> i got this saddle but a older looking one http://www.blueridgearboristsupplies.com/product.php?itemID=776
> 
> for descending i only got a grigri and ascending i use a petzl asender
> 
> rope i use a serling i think theres a few we use but i like this one the best
> 
> We have cared alot of rock climbing gear into the tree care field its alot safer in my option and easier to use in most cases



Your saddle's decent, I'm not on anything much better myself, the grigri is ####, just use a figure 8 and save the hassle, never heard of your rope and rock climbing gear can transfer to the tree world but it's not the best. When you go DRT what hitch are you on?


----------



## 2brothersyc

Blakesmaster said:


> Your saddle's decent, I'm not on anything much better myself, the grigri is ####, just use a figure 8 and save the hassle, never heard of your rope and rock climbing gear can transfer to the tree world but it's not the best. When you go DRT what hitch are you on?



the grigri rocks and i have no idea what a DRT is but the knot i used to climb on before i bought those devices is the klem i liked it, sliped once and haven't used it since


----------



## Blakesmaster

2brothersyc said:


> the grigri rocks and i have no idea what a DRT is but the knot i used to climb on before i bought those devices is the klem i liked it, sliped once and haven't used it since



So you telling me that you only climb SRT, using your Petzl ascender to get up, then switch over to your grigri to come down? How do you anchor your rope on single technique? Do you back up your ascender with a prussik? What kind? How did your klemheist fail? Was it dressed and set properly? C'mon man, inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## 2brothersyc

Blakesmaster said:


> So you telling me that you only climb SRT, using your Petzl ascender to get up, then switch over to your grigri to come down? How do you anchor your rope on single technique? Do you back up your ascender with a prussik? What kind? How did your klemheist fail? Was it dressed and set properly? C'mon man, inquiring minds need to know!



Yes i switch over i just keep both on and push the lever part on the grigri when im going up, i don't back it up, it didn't grab i think i tied it wrong that's part of the reason i switched i sucked at tieing that thing,


----------

